

Bus Driver with 37 Years of Programming Experience? - hello-yoshi
http://www.linkedin.com/pub/robert-broughton/13/a4b/b29

======
mark-r
I have a friend who worked as a programmer until a bad case of burnout
coincided with a layoff. He's been driving for a delivery service for at least
10 years now.

------
sp332
He runs a website, "Common Sense Canadian" <http://thecanadian.org> He's also
apparently a member of the Vancouver LUG (Linux users group) and the PHP
Developer Network on LinkedIn. Here's his blog: <http://broughton.ca/>

~~~
hello-yoshi
Haha, this is awesome. Thanks for sharing :)

------
marua
w00t

